# Drinking in the blind



## carolinaboy (Sep 28, 2013)

How many of y'all drink while hunting.


----------



## nowigeon (Sep 28, 2013)

me , highstrung , big brother , tater and jab  ,we all drink in the blind


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 28, 2013)

Nothing like gentleman jack to take the shivers away..


----------



## vrooom (Sep 28, 2013)

I drink Gatorade in the blind

If you're talking abou alcohol, what a terrible idea


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 28, 2013)

Coffee to keep me awake while I hope for the one or two birds to fly by.


----------



## JamHunts (Sep 28, 2013)

vrooom said:


> I drink Gatorade in the blind
> 
> If you're talking abou alcohol, what a terrible idea



Exactly. 
Folks dont know about HUI it seems.


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 28, 2013)

Usually take 2-3 bottles of water.  Try to sip it sparingly so that I don't have to pee every 5 minutes.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 28, 2013)

I drink a lot of water and Coffee. Plus I take T/P for the coffee and wear waist waders to make it easy to pee. Alcohol and Hunting dont mix, But when you are back at camp and when the weapons are put up, then a couple of drinks are awesome..


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Sep 29, 2013)

Like Larry said, plenty of coffee, and always have a bota bottle of H2O, in the boat.  When the days is done, it is time for a cold beer or a glass of scotch.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 29, 2013)

Used too but I quit drinking so that solved that problem and a lot of others as well


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 29, 2013)

NOT ME!   Pay no attention to the avatar.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 29, 2013)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I drink a lot of water and Coffee. Plus I take T/P for the coffee and wear waist waders to make it easy to pee. Alcohol and Hunting dont mix, But when you are back at camp and when the weapons are put up, then a couple of drinks are awesome..



 There have been times where i would have given you $20 for a roll of T/P!


----------



## drdarby45 (Sep 29, 2013)

no but ive pulled some "all nighters"


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 29, 2013)

drdarby45 said:


> no but ive pulled some "all nighters"



I feel ya. Last year i worked a 12 hour night shift with the boat hooked up in the parking lt. I got off at 6 and scrambled to the hole and killed a pile of birds, left at 11went home and took a shower, threw some clothes in the truck and we drove 18 hours to Texas. Took a catnap and had a limit of reds by 11 that day. The things we do to kill birds.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Sep 29, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I feel ya. Last year i worked a 12 hour night shift with the boat hooked up in the parking lt. I got off at 6 and scrambled to the hole and killed a pile of birds, left at 11went home and took a shower, threw some clothes in the truck and we drove 18 hours to Texas. Took a catnap and had a limit of reds by 11 that day. The things we do to kill birds.



thats dedication right there!


----------



## blt152 (Sep 29, 2013)

Number two on the "illegal to do while hunting" is to hunt under the influence of alcohol or drugs. If you are using a boat to get to your blind it is the same thing, "operating a boat while under the influence of alcohol or drugs". Just not worth all the repercussions that would evolve from the drinking. I'll wait and enjoy a cold one when the game is cleaned and the guns put away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2013)

With age and experience, comes knowledge to not be so reckless and endanger the lives of others. 

If one must kill themself, have it, but do so in a way to not endanger innocent people.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 29, 2013)

I got ducked up on quack one time


----------



## chadf (Sep 29, 2013)

I sit on my cooler......


----------



## nowigeon (Sep 29, 2013)

this thread was more fun on scducks


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 29, 2013)

nowigeon said:


> this thread was more fun on scducks



agreed


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 29, 2013)

No drinking when hunting.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 29, 2013)

I like a good thermos of community coffee with enough milk to turn it white and enough sugar to make it like a milkshake..
To those who do drink in the blind, Do you have your kids with you when you do this?

Go on over to GWF and ask this question.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 30, 2013)

my question is when does the beer dog run when your hunting?


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 30, 2013)

*Only real duck hunters drink*



gaducker said:


> i like a good thermos of community coffee with enough milk to turn it white and enough sugar to make it like a milkshake..
> To those who do drink in the blind, do you have your kids with you when you do this?
> 
> Go on over to gwf and ask this question.


black coffee.


----------



## carolinaboy (Sep 30, 2013)

How many of you said no, have a drink after hunting or a drink or two at dinner friends house then drive home? I'm not saying get drunk just a sip to knock the cold off.


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 30, 2013)

Very dangerous to do so. I wouldn't want to be around anyone drinking with a shotgun in your hands. You are putting others at risk when you do something so selfish. Wait until you are done, home, and don't have to operate a boat or vehicle. Surely isn't worth it. Plus, its highly illegal.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 30, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> How many of you said no, have a drink after hunting or a drink or two at dinner friends house then drive home? I'm not saying get drunk just a sip to knock the cold off.





Really??  or are you just tryin to get a rise out of who ever you can??? 

  Dont drink myself, or atleast I havent since my 25th birthday and thats a whole nother story.  Its a hole lot easier to get up and go huntin without a hangaround.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 30, 2013)

i dont think that would be that wise!! most duck hunters need something to them smarter not dumber!


----------



## Bdub (Sep 30, 2013)

what kind of a thread is this... setting everyone up for the "okie doke" now a days.....  jeez

Same guy who asked about shooting too many birds... haha hes a mr. green jeans


----------



## T Tolbert (Sep 30, 2013)

We play a game where if you miss you have to take a shot of beam. 
Days with a bunch of birds get quite interesting. #umissyoudrank#howdoesquackersmackerdoit


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 30, 2013)

*I do not drink.*



carolinaboy said:


> How many of you said no, have a drink after hunting or a drink or two at dinner friends house then drive home? I'm not saying get drunk just a sip to knock the cold off.


 Agent orange got me along time ago. I can not drink. Blood sugar goes way high.


----------



## BRADL (Sep 30, 2013)

Who needs to drink when you have the rush of shooting ducks and spending quality time with family and friends.


----------



## JamHunts (Sep 30, 2013)

BRADL said:


> Who needs to drink when you have the rush of shooting ducks and spending quality time with family and friends.



Bums


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 30, 2013)

*X2x2x2*



BRADL said:


> Who needs to drink when you have the rush of shooting ducks and spending quality time with family and friends.


Good post


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Oct 2, 2013)

BRADL said:


> Who needs to drink when you have the rush of shooting ducks and spending quality time with family and friends.



Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 2, 2013)

Nope, I'm crazy enough without having to drink in the blind. Plus just getting to see sunrises over water is enough to get me stoked. Don't need a sip or drink of any type alcohol.  I only drink softdrinks or water.


----------



## andyparm (Oct 2, 2013)

Alright, so I just skimmed through this post and picked up on a few things. Guys please clarify this for me:

A) There are people who don't drink in the blind?!
B) It's illegal to drive a boat/operate firearms while under the influence of alcohol?
C) How do people who don't drink whiskey in the blind stay warm?
D) There are people who don't drink in the blind??!!!

If I could get some legit answers to my questions that would be great. It seems like the other responses are FULL of sarcasm...


----------



## welderguy (Oct 2, 2013)

A.yes
b.most definitely yes
c.we dont.we freeze our family jewels off
d.yes


----------



## andyparm (Oct 2, 2013)

Welderguy, thank you. MIND=BLOWN.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2013)

andyparm said:


> Welderguy, thank you. MIND=BLOWN.





You think whisky will keep you warm in freezing weather?


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You think whisky will keep you warm in freezing weather?



I don't think it does. I KNOW it does!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> I don't think it does. I KNOW it does!!





And you would be wrong. Bad wrong. I figured you would be smarter than that.


----------



## chadf (Oct 2, 2013)

Just got my new yetti max 4 drake edition.

Sweet, has instant shot chiller for those early goose hunts. 

Sweeeettttt !


----------



## welderguy (Oct 2, 2013)

andyparm said:


> Welderguy, thank you. MIND=BLOWN.



No prob ole buddy.like I always say,"Its better to have your mind blown than to have your brains blown out". Go to your quiet place and ponder that for a while.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> And you would be wrong. Bad wrong. I figured you would be smarter than that.



It was a joke obviously, hence the rofl's, just like this thread... I'm always amazed at how many people take these  ing threads seriously... At least there were a few funny/clever responses...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> It was a joke obviously, hence the rofl's, just like this thread... I'm always amazed at how many people take these  ing threads seriously... At least there were a few funny/clever responses...





Hard to tell with some of these folks.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 2, 2013)

Truth is I actually drink red bull in the blind to give me wings... Then I don't even need my shotgun. I can just fly up and sic 'em by hand...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> Truth is I actually drink red bull in the blind to give me wings... Then I don't even need my shotgun. I can just fly up and sic 'em by hand...





Yea, I do rattlesnakes that way myself.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 2, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> It was a joke obviously, hence the rofl's, just like this thread... I'm always amazed at how many people take these  ing threads seriously... At least there were a few funny/clever responses...



dont take it so hard nickf11.We have a real good sense of humor about things that are actually funny.just take a look at this guy.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dang! I wonder how he gets a face mask over that "upside down pylon"- shaped head?????


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 2, 2013)

*Now this is funny*

This is not from drinking. This is from snorting all those gas fumes form the boats gas tank


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 3, 2013)

You're right Nic, it is hard to tell when sarcasm is present.


----------



## OILMAN (Oct 6, 2013)

A pull or two of whiskey makes ya feel warmer- Nicodemus, I understand it doesn't actually increase your body temp. Not a big deal to me, but if someone goes further than that, they need to stop hunting. Plenty of times, when somebody hits a limit or there aren't birds flying, they'll unload and pack up their gun, then drink some. Doesn't bother me a bit, so long as they aren't shooting anymore, and aren't a complete idiot.


----------



## irishredneck (Oct 8, 2013)

Nothing better than cold weather, a fire in your belly and busting some ducks.


----------



## puddlehunter (Oct 12, 2013)

A nip of Irish or kentuckys finest in your coffee as the sun rises over the ice...is as much a traditional part of duck hunting as wood decoys and retrievers.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Oct 15, 2013)

yep


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> NOT ME!   Pay no attention to the avatar.



Is that Woodford Reserve?


----------



## basspro2232 (Oct 23, 2013)

We keep a bottle of baileys in the blind and usually drink coffee and baileys in the morning. If we are planning on staying in the blind all day a lot of times we will bring some beer and pizza/gas station food with us. Not enough to get drunk but just enough to drink a few. I have seen the effects of drunk people and guns and im not all about that


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 23, 2013)

"We drink in the blind.......I'm not all about that"


----------



## basspro2232 (Oct 23, 2013)

JamHunts said:


> "We drink in the blind.......I'm not all about that"



Comments like these are the reason i dont get on this site much anymore. Its a joke. I clearly stated that we DO NOT get drunk in the blind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2013)

basspro2232 said:


> Comments like these are the reason i dont get on this site much anymore. Its a joke. I clearly stated that we DO NOT get drunk in the blind.





When you broadcast on the worldwide web that you clearly break the law while hunting, what do you expect? You don`t have to be drunk either.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> When you broadcast on the worldwide web that you clearly break the law while hunting, what do you expect? You don`t have to be drunk either.



Pretty much sums it up............  I just hope i never run across that blind!!


----------



## basspro2232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Drinking a beer while hunting is not against the law. It is perfectly legal. I asked Mr. Green pants himself


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2013)

basspro2232 said:


> Drinking a beer while hunting is not against the law. It is perfectly legal. I asked Mr. Green pants himself





It is?

Why don`t you get the Georgia season and regulations book, go to page 18, bottom of the page, titled " Unlawful Activities", and read the second paragraph.

Good luck with getting caught with an open container while you`re hunting.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow........


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 23, 2013)

No comment


----------



## TriFold (Oct 23, 2013)

basspro2232 said:


> Drinking a beer while hunting is not against the law. It is perfectly legal. I asked Mr. Green pants himself



 Duck hunting 101. Might wanna read them regs first. That's not a joke.


----------



## huntchesies (Oct 23, 2013)

You folks that actually drink in the blind are nothing more than stupid.  I hope that you and I never cross paths.


----------



## dfhooked (Oct 26, 2013)

Cheers! Enjoy the wonderful duck season that we've all been waiting for. Some have travelled north and smashed beaks while others have been jealously waiting the calendar to turn November. We all know a sunrise in gods creation coupled with whistling wings and dropped feet can't be beat. To that I say, raise a glass or a camera. I have no problem with a cold beer in my cooler during duck season, same goes with fishing season.  Good luck to all this season and if you're in se louisiana shoot me a pm and maybe we can have some fun castin and blasting!


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Oct 29, 2013)

terrible idea.


----------



## duckhunter2.0 (Oct 29, 2013)

I am ashamed to call myself a duck hunter after reading this thread.....


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 29, 2013)

Its like drinking and driving. Happens all the time. Does not make it right. We know its against the law but its still done. Best thing we can do as good hunters is set the example by not drinking while we hunt and obey the law.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 29, 2013)

Diet Coke in the blind...Diet Coke and Lord Calvert while cleaning my ducks after the hunt!


----------



## puddlehunter (Oct 29, 2013)

The threshold for under the influence while hunting is the same as boating...  .08..so yes a beer while hunting is legal.  I myself prefer a little nip of Irish or Kentucky's finest on a cold morning.


----------



## Felton (Oct 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It is?
> 
> Why don`t you get the Georgia season and regulations book, go to page 18, bottom of the page, titled " Unlawful Activities", and read the second paragraph.
> 
> Good luck with getting caught with an open container while you`re hunting.



Ok so now go look up GA code 27-3-7

What does it read?

I have never been under the influence while in the blind, deer or duck.


----------



## . (Oct 29, 2013)

One sip, one whole beer, one gallon of bourbon.  Under the influence or not as defined by law.  All it takes is the right LEO to "catch a whiff" and you'll most likely be under closer scrutiny and what happens at that point is up to his discretion.  Is it really worth the hassle, detainment and possible ride into town so they can make a determination?  Not for me it isn't.  Anytime firearms are involved, alcohol in any manner is not part of the equation for me.


----------



## Moondawg (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## king killer delete (Oct 31, 2013)

*X2x2*



iflyfish said:


> One sip, one whole beer, one gallon of bourbon.  Under the influence or not as defined by law.  All it takes is the right LEO to "catch a whiff" and you'll most likely be under closer scrutiny and what happens at that point is up to his discretion.  Is it really worth the hassle, detainment and possible ride into town so they can make a determination?  Not for me it isn't.  Anytime firearms are involved, alcohol in any manner is not part of the equation for me.



You are so right.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2013)

I felt my IQ dropping with each new post, so in self defense, I leave this one to Nick to clean up.


----------



## Felton (Nov 4, 2013)

Still no response to ga code 27-3-7.


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 4, 2013)

Felton said:


> Still no response to ga code 27-3-7.



I fathom that a number of those who say that they would not drink in the blind or while using guns are lying. To say that you have never sat around before a dove hunt and had a beer or drank a beer while out shooting skeet, is hard to believe. I bet a number of those people also will go to dinner, a party or some function have a drink or two (still within the legal limits, no I do not condone drinking and driving) and get behind the wheel with their family in the car. This topic in no way was saying to go out and drink a 6 pack or a fifth while hunting. Merely who takes a pull off a bottle to warm the bones while telling stories waiting on shooting light.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> I fathom that a number of those who say that they would not drink in the blind or while using guns are lying. To say that you have never sat around before a dove hunt and had a beer or drank a beer while out shooting skeet, is hard to believe. I bet a number of those people also will go to dinner, a party or some function have a drink or two (still within the legal limits, no I do not condone drinking and driving) and get behind the wheel with their family in the car. This topic in no way was saying to go out and drink a 6 pack or a fifth while hunting. Merely who takes a pull off a bottle to warm the bones while telling stories waiting on shooting light.


It is so true and its sad to say but you are dead on


----------



## puddlehunter (Nov 4, 2013)

Felton said:


> Still no response to ga code 27-3-7.



The limit is .08 now I believe, but you will be ok with a little shot in the morning coffee as you watch the sun peak over the horizon...


----------



## Felton (Nov 4, 2013)

i thought it was also interesting that is states if you have over .10 within 3 hours of hunting you can get a ticket.

I wonder how many times that gets violated a year?


----------



## 91lawrence (Nov 4, 2013)

You mean there are people that don't drink in the blind? Well idiot me... I thought it was a requirement.


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 4, 2013)

Coffee and a coleman burner for breakfast stew


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 5, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> I fathom that a number of those who say that they would not drink in the blind or while using guns are lying. To say that you have never sat around before a dove hunt and had a beer or drank a beer while out shooting skeet, is hard to believe. I bet a number of those people also will go to dinner, a party or some function have a drink or two (still within the legal limits, no I do not condone drinking and driving) and get behind the wheel with their family in the car. This topic in no way was saying to go out and drink a 6 pack or a fifth while hunting. Merely who takes a pull off a bottle to warm the bones while telling stories waiting on shooting light.





Felton said:


> i thought it was also interesting that is states if you have over .10 within 3 hours of hunting you can get a ticket.
> 
> I wonder how many times that gets violated a year?



Yep... I'm with you guys. 

This thread has also got me thinking... You know, there sure are a lot of perfectionists and "I never do wrong" 'ers  on this forum. I guess all the people out there that break the law or do something morally incorrect occasionally don't join the forum?? 

And I'm not just talking about this drinking thing either, I'm talking about any issue that's ever been brought up on the forum. Everyone's so quick to say, "I never do that, and anyone that does is stupid" but I bet there are plenty of folks that have, at least once, or on occasion, had a long night the night before the hunt and got up (or stayed up) and went hunting, still a little tipsy or hung over from the night before but knowingly, still went hunting, and probably drove a truck or boat to get there. I also bet every person on here has shot at a duck or goose knowing it was probably out of range before, or hunted a private hole that had a "golden tint" glowing below the water...

I also know with 100% certainty that some of the birds that have been posted on this website were taken illegally and were still proudly posted and the hunters would probably never admit to it.

At least I am willing to admit that I am young, and have made a few mistakes and have done a few things morally and legally wrong. Not proud of any of it but I am just admitting that I am human, so feel free to have at me all you "holier than thou's"...


----------



## brad2727 (Nov 13, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> Yep... I'm with you guys.
> 
> This thread has also got me thinking... You know, there sure are a lot of perfectionists and "I never do wrong" 'ers  on this forum. I guess all the people out there that break the law or do something morally incorrect occasionally don't join the forum??
> 
> ...


I will drink to that ?!


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 14, 2013)

puddlehunter said:


> The limit is .08 now I believe, but you will be ok with a little shot in the morning coffee as you watch the sun peak over the horizon...



Really, read the law again.

Specifically focus on the so called "less safe" language.

"
   (1) Under the influence of alcohol to the extent that it is less safe for the person to hunt;"


In ordinary terms, this means that if you have had _anything _to drink  and the GW thinks you are "less safe" you will get a ticket.  Then good luck to you convincing a Georgia judge or jury he you can hold your liquor and a gun at the same time.


I have to say this is a pretty scary thread for an old guy.  Some people sure are free and easy calling other people liars because they are embarrassed by their own conduct.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sure has been a lot of folks banded from this thread! Cheers!


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 14, 2013)

I wont quote anyone specifically so as not to wravel your draws, But did it ever occur to some of you youguns that there are alot of people out there who actually DONT drink.


----------

